# Marklin HO layout built into new house - help please



## andycahn (Oct 15, 2012)

We recently moved into a house with a Marklin HO layout built into molding a foot below the ceiling of my daughter's bedroom. The previous owners had it setup with the transformer plugged into an outlet controlled by a wall switch, so they could switch it on to make the trains go around the room. 

They left us all the track but I think they sold all the trains, transformer and other accessories at their garage sale. I'm a total train newbie, and would appreciate any help with the following...

1. Not-too-expensive set of colorful trains (loco + 3-4 cars) suitable for a young girls room for Marklin HO track.

2. Best simple transformer to be left "on" so the trains can go and stop by turning wall switch on and off.

3. How to ultimately connect the transformer to the wires coming off the tracks with spade-connector ends.

4. How to clean track that hasn't been used in four-five months.

5. Am I better off doing this odd plan-b suggested by someone at a local hobby shop - tear out the Marklin track and trade it in for regular HO track so I can use cheaper Athern / Bachmann, etc trains that would be easier to maintain? 

Thanks - Andy


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum...:thumbsup:

Marklin is 3 rail AC @ 30 volts. They also run off of 220 v household current so your first search will be either for a step down transformer or one of their American market 120 volt transformers.

Because they use a slider for power pickup, they're not as easily affected by dirt on the track.

The radius of the track will not match our track--metric vs. standard--so you'd likely have to relay it with flex track, which probably is not an appealing prospect near the ceiling.

Personally in your situation, I'd stick with Marklin, they're easily found on Ebay, Etsy and other online sales pages. Be patient, don't buy the first thing that comes along, and feel free bring what you're looking at here for confirmation...you'll be up and running soon enough.


----------

